# Directv rate increase March 18, I found this info on tivocommunity



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

Price increase March 18th 
From the NRTC.org newsletter, dated Jan 22:

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Following suit with recent service rate increases by competitors Echostar Communications and various cable TV providers, DIRECTV has informed NRTC that it is also raising rates for its various base packages. As of March 18, most packages will rise $2 a month, except for the "Total Choice with Locals" package, which is increasing $1 to $38.99 a month, and "Total Choice Premier," up $4 to $85.99. "Total Choice Plus with Locals" is the one rate remaining at its current level, $39.99 a month. In addition, DIRECTV is implementing modest monthly increases to its Distant Signal and "Pick 5" offerings.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.nrtc.org/brochureware/NR...0030122a003.pdf

This has been rumored for a while, but it looks like these details are pretty concrete.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

So it is only $1 for ten or so additional channels (TC w/locals $38.99, TC+ w/locals $39.99). Muy interestante...


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

4 Bucks for TCP is a steep increase.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yes, $4 is mightely steep, and people are complaining about Dish's price increases. $1 difference for 10 additional channels? They might as well not have a cheaper package for a buck cheaper.


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

We'll have to wait and see what D* says when they announce the increase themselves.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, if TCP is really going up by $4, it had BETTER have MORE premiums to accompany it! :flaiming :flaiming :flaiming


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Dish is still dead then. So if this is correct TC+/locals is the same price as AT100/locals. That's a rippoff for dish. Dish will get some churn because of the better retailer incentives right now allowing indi retailers like me to give some serious deals, but the existing customers are getting the shaft and have no incentive to stay with Dish(after they use their free PPV movie coupon, personally I give them away to make sales).


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

However, I have a hard time believin they would actually have the 2 packages $1 apart. That doesn't seem possible.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Wow though,TC premier is definitely where they make their money. It was already more than Dish's Everything, and now increased $4 compared to only $1 for Dish(with locals). Does anybody actaully have the numbers, at $85.99, is there actually package savings there?


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dishrich _
> *Well, if TCP is really going up by $4, it had BETTER have MORE premiums to accompany it! :flaiming :flaiming :flaiming *


I agree $4 more better mean more premiums, maybe they'll drop TCP subs mirror fees but i doubt it. :bang


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Doesn't make the free Tivo subscription sound free for TC Premiere anymore.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MikeW _
> *Doesn't make the free Tivo subscription sound free for TC Premiere anymore. *


Why? Will people without TiVo's pay less for TC Premiere?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Good point, they just increase the price $4 to make up for most of the Tivo $4.99/mo. price. Dish's Top 150 and all premiums is only $74.99 after the price increase. Even with locals its $79.99 so thats still $6 cheaper. If they would not have raised the price on that package it would have only been $2 higher, $4 higher if Dish kept their rate the same as well.

Now if they have the sports pack included in that then it costs $5.99 for that on Dish so in all actuality it would even out but not everyone wants that sports package.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

I don't think I agree that we'll all just jump over to Direct TV. I personally don't have the money to shell out to get a TIVO and the free receivers that come with new subscriptions are not as good as what I have (with either company). So what if DTV has the same price as my top 100!!!

If someone out there can get me the same channels i have with top 100 and the NYC and West coast locals plus a TIVO for what I am paying a month now then i'd switch but why else would it? I paid good money for my 501, my 4900 and 5000. I don't want to just throw that away.


john


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

The sports pack is worthless. All the games are blacked out. The superstations are worth more than the sports pack.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

I have another dumb question.. Why March 18?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffwtux _
> *I have another dumb question.. Why March 18? *


Isn't that about the same date they created the Family Pack a couple of years ago?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> The sports pack is worthless


Depends on what you like, Arena Football, Minor League baseball and some others are black out free. I said this last year, but this year I think I am going to get the sports pak for a few months for the AFL.


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

I just got off the phone with a D* CSR she confirmed that rates are going up an average of $2 but wasn't sure if TCP was going up $4. I told her i read it on NRTC.org and she said i shouldn't go by that site's info because NRTC'S rates are different.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I also think the Superstations are better than the sports channels. One main reason why I like Dish better is because of the superstations.


----------



## greg_n (Nov 28, 2002)

How do you spell price fixing? 

D* and E* sure did get cozy for pre-merger maybe they are both on a rate hike schedule that they both agreed on.:shrug:


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *I also think the Superstations are better than the sports channels. One main reason why I like Dish better is because of the superstations. *


Yeah but supers are irrelevant for us who actually live in NYC or LA>


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Right, if you get them in your DMA in which you can get it on either satellite system, then it is not an issue for you. That is a good advantage to have.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by greg_n _
> *How do you spell price fixing?
> 
> D* and E* sure did get cozy for pre-merger maybe they are both on a rate hike schedule that they both agreed on.:shrug: *


A couple of months ago I mentioned that a "duopoly" is not much better for consumer pricing thanis a monopoly. It isn't price fixing as much as not really competing with each other. Since cable prices, in general, are going up much faster, this gives both DBS providers a chance to make money by rasing rates.

The fact that several channel providers are asking more money for new contracts also puts pressure to raise prices.


----------

